# Damn I'm Evil



## highlordmugfug (Dec 4, 2010)

I love house centipedes. 
Anyone else think that these harmless little helpful bastards still look awesomely evil?

More giant hi-res evil bug pictures anyone?


----------



## Taylor2 (Dec 4, 2010)

Kill it with fire.




/scared of bugs.


----------



## DVRP (Dec 4, 2010)

Taylor said:


> Kill it with fire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 4, 2010)

Looks almost like something from Half-Life 2.


----------



## jymellis (Dec 4, 2010)

i have them in my house. they are pretty fuckin sik lookin. my wife and kids are freaked out by them. me and my 14 year old put one a cup and put it in the microwave the other day \m/


----------



## Cabinet (Dec 4, 2010)

Are those fucking thorns on its mouth graspers?


----------



## Cadavuh (Dec 4, 2010)

jymellis said:


> my and my 14 year old put one a cup and put it in the microwave the other day \m/




That is so twisted. It literally made me cringe.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 4, 2010)

More a fan of the Giant Vietnamese Centipede myself. NSFW.


----------



## Evil7 (Dec 4, 2010)

\m/ less then 4 mins.. impressive for an insect!


----------



## Necris (Dec 4, 2010)

They aren't horrifying until you make eye contact, and by "eye contact" I mean wake up with one on your face.


----------



## leandroab (Dec 4, 2010)

I hate bugs 'n insects. I fucking kill em' all. Especially mosquitoes. FUCK mosquitoes. FUUUCKKKK EMMM!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Randy (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 4, 2010)

Theres a theory that if spiders were as big as a cat or bigger, humans wouldn't be the dominant species on earth. Whether that would be true I don't know, but they'd fuck us up.


----------



## theclap (Dec 4, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Theres a theory that if spiders were as big as a cat or bigger, humans wouldn't be the dominant species on earth. Whether that would be true I don't know, but they'd fuck us up.


 
Man is only most dominant because of our brain power. We have the knowledge and logic to overcome any obstacle. Basically, we have guns so that wouldn't happen. A bear or elephant or rhino or a shark etc could easily fuck us up if we were naked and had nothing but our bodies.However, there would probably be a few less animals running around outside. And those centipedes in your house suck they're always all over in my basement. I also heard that they bite but that was from an unreliable source.


----------



## FireInside (Dec 4, 2010)

leandroab said:


> I hate bugs 'n insects. I fucking kill em' all. Especially mosquitoes. FUCK mosquitoes. FUUUCKKKK EMMM!!!!!!!!!!





Mosquitoes drive me crazy but I fucking hate spiders and scorpions the most.


----------



## SirMyghin (Dec 4, 2010)

My last apartment we had a 2" monster of one in the bathroom, my wife almost died.


----------



## sepsis311 (Dec 4, 2010)

i hate 'em, i've only seen one where i live. i kept spraying it in windex to drown it, and then wrapped a roll of paper towels around my hand to pick it up and toss it in the garbage, before bringing the half empty garbage out to the curb.


----------



## liamh (Dec 4, 2010)

I hate pretty much all insects and bugs.
But Crane flies are the ones which freak me out the most, I literally cant be in the same room as one.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 4, 2010)

theclap said:


> Man is only most dominant because of our brain power. We have the knowledge and logic to overcome any obstacle. Basically, we have guns so that wouldn't happen. A bear or elephant or rhino or a shark etc could easily fuck us up if we were naked and had nothing but our bodies.However, there would probably be a few less animals running around outside. And those centipedes in your house suck they're always all over in my basement. I also heard that they bite but that was from an unreliable source.


 
This would be before we had guns. I mean if spiders were that big, then we wouldn't have got to the point we are at now in our evolution, spiders would've been dominant predators and killed off our ancestors. And bears, elephants, rhinos and sharks in particular are bad examples because A. only 2 of those are predators and B. none of them are as widespread as spiders. Spiders exist in every kind of habitat, on every continent in the world. They have evolved into 40,000 different variations each with their own speciality. Like I said though, this is awhat if. Current insects and arachnids can't grow to those sizes due to the lower amount of oxygen in our atmosphere compared to the Carboniferous period, when conditions were perfect for terrestrial invertebrates and they grew to enormous sizes (30inch wide dragonflies, 3ft long scorpions etc).
And centipedes can bite, some are highly venomous and dangerous to humans.


----------



## clouds (Dec 4, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Theres a theory that if spiders were as big as a cat or bigger, humans wouldn't be the dominant species on earth. Whether that would be true I don't know, but they'd fuck us up.


I'm not gonna sleep tonight. .


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 4, 2010)

clouds said:


> I'm not gonna sleep tonight. .


 
 Like I said dude don't worry, with the earths climate as it is the days of giant spiders and scorpions are long over. What you really want to worry about is the Brazilian Wandering Spider which can cause you to have a painful erection leading to impotence.


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm going to try very hard to forget the existence of this thread.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Dec 4, 2010)

Randy said:


>


OH HAI RANDY. 


vampiregenocide said:


> Theres a theory that if spiders were as big as a cat or bigger, humans wouldn't be the dominant species on earth. Whether that would be true I don't know, but they'd fuck us up.


 Zombie apocalypse? No. SPIDER APOCALYPSE.


Taylor said:


> Kill it with fire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





xmetalhead69 said:


> I'm going to try very hard to forget the existence of this thread.


Successful thread is successful.

Just gonna copy paste what I told Randy:


ME:) said:


> Haha, house centipedes are freaky little buggers. That's actually where "themuthaphukkindeath" comes from. We were staying in a dorm for a week for academic team lame and one shot out from under the bed.
> 
> Thousand of legs, covered in spikes, really fast?
> 
> ...


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 4, 2010)

It took me about 5 minutes to scroll through this page. 

That Vietnamese centipede is unbelievable. I probably would shit myself if i saw that thing.


----------



## ivancic1al (Dec 4, 2010)

Carboniferous period invertebrates FTW! Gotta love 1 meter wide dragonflies and other such bad-assery


----------



## JamesM (Dec 4, 2010)

^Fuck. That!


----------



## highlordmugfug (Dec 4, 2010)

^ You've never imagined it being necessary for survival to kill insects and arthropods with sledgehammers?


----------



## ivancic1al (Dec 4, 2010)

personally, living back then, i'd be more scared of this helicoprion:






WTF?


----------



## Origin (Dec 4, 2010)

Fuck those things. I go into my bathroom and see one, I kill it and I can't shit for hours.



Fuck em.













Fuck em.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Dec 4, 2010)

My first thought as to what it would be like if I could get to prehistoric times would just be alternating between 





From the stuff bigger than me
and






the stuff smaller than me, but that still thought I might be tasty.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 4, 2010)

The tailless whip scorpion AKA half-spider half-scorpion badass.







The camel spider. Not technically a spider (has 10 legs) but has a nasty bite that while without venom, has a numbing effect and can leave horrible wounds prone to infection.







The candiru, a lovely little catfish renowned for finding its way into a person's urethra where its lodges itself with tiny spines and has to be surgically removed.








Sleep well guys.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Dec 4, 2010)

Camel Spider you say? 




Tailess Whip Scorpion you say? 









Other random horrifying images you say?












Pretty sure people eat those last ones... NOM.




Centipedes


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 4, 2010)

Ah you found much better pictures sir! I like


----------



## highlordmugfug (Dec 4, 2010)

I think most people are going to say I found much worse pictures. 
If they can stop checking under their chairs and avoiding the bottom of the couch, and in between blankets, and inside their shoes, and that tingling feeling on their leg...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## pink freud (Dec 4, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Theres a theory that if spiders were as big as a cat or bigger, humans wouldn't be the dominant species on earth. Whether that would be true I don't know, but they'd fuck us up.



There's also a theory that bugs physically can't be that big with Earth's current atmospheric pressure...


----------



## highlordmugfug (Dec 4, 2010)

^^


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 4, 2010)

pink freud said:


> There's also a theory that bugs physically can't be that big with Earth's current atmospheric pressure...


 
I mentioned that previously.  Its to do with the fact oxygen levels were far higher in the carboniferous period, along with the high humidity levels this was essentially invertebrate heaven.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Dec 4, 2010)

sepsis311 said:


> i hate 'em, i've only seen one where i live. i kept spraying it in windex to drown it, and then wrapped a roll of paper towels around my hand to pick it up and toss it in the garbage, before bringing the half empty garbage out to the curb.


 If I have no bee killer for indoors I use Windex so I don't get stung, my reflexes can suck at times so I play it safe.


----------



## jymellis (Dec 4, 2010)

yet more reasons i wear doc martens


----------



## leandroab (Dec 4, 2010)

I had a tarantula crawl *11 stories* into my apartment once. They are completely harmless, but their "fur" makes you itch like a sumovabitch. So what did my dad do? Kill it. With muthaphuckin fire!!!!


EDIT: Itch like a son of a bitch.. I musta been a rapper in my past life ahha


----------



## slapnutz (Dec 4, 2010)

Heres one in New Zealand.. i think its the same thing...

.. needless to say, i acted like a wuss when i saw it.


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 4, 2010)

highlordmugfug said:


> ^^





this has been the look on my face for this whole thread. It was most pronounced while watching the video of that vietnamese centipede.


I am mortified by the very sight of spiders, but I would take a regular spider over this any day:


----------



## jymellis (Dec 4, 2010)

slapnutz said:


> Heres one in New Zealand.. i think its the same thing...
> 
> .. needless to say, i acted like a wuss when i saw it.


 
yup thats a house centipede maing, now put it in the microwave for 10 seconds


----------



## highlordmugfug (Dec 4, 2010)

jymellis said:


> yup thats a house centipede maing, now put it in the microwave for 10 seconds


Not unless you plan on eating it!

EDIT:
Also,





"LOL GIANT ISOPOD HERE GUYS, am I late?"


----------



## jymellis (Dec 5, 2010)

highlordmugfug said:


> Not unless you plan on eating it!
> 
> EDIT:
> Also,
> ...


 
guess you didnt read my first post in this thread


----------



## TheSilentWater (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh God, why? WHHYYYY?
I think I may have developed a phobia of insects thanks to this thread.


----------



## Dimensionator (Dec 5, 2010)

I already destroy all insects on sight, but after seeing all those pics I feel so helpless.

OHGODGETITOFFMEoh shit... just an itch..

I am NOT gonna sleep well tonight. 
Thanks guys.


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 5, 2010)

Kill everything in this thread with fire (excluding the giant isopod)!


----------



## pink freud (Dec 5, 2010)

Not all bugs are bad. Look, this one is smiling!


----------



## Kidneythief (Dec 5, 2010)

Damn Nature! You Scary! 

Why is it that as I look at the pictures this comes to my mind?


----------



## jymellis (Dec 5, 2010)

/\ giger is always scarier than real life!


----------



## Dimensionator (Dec 5, 2010)

I think real insects are much scarier than their overproduced cinema cousins.


----------



## anthonyferguson (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm really hungover, and I'm desperately annoyed at my curiosity of this thread. I'll just go puke...


----------



## maxident213 (Dec 5, 2010)

Pics of some of my giant centipedes are somewhere in this thread: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/94422-tarantulas-and-other-exotic-pets-56k-nightmare.html 

In the past I have kept all sorts of tarantulas, scorpions, centipedes, huntsmen, Uropygids & Amblypygids, widows, tons of stuff. They're a huge part of my world.

Bugs are metal; you can't deny it. 

And if you're going to post "Kill It With Fire!", do it right:


----------



## highlordmugfug (Dec 5, 2010)

EPICxSYN said:


> I already destroy all insects on sight, but after seeing all those pics I feel so helpless.
> 
> OHGODGETITOFFMEoh shit... just an itch..
> 
> ...





pink freud said:


> Not all bugs are bad. Look, this one is smiling!


He's not smiling, he's plotting.


----------



## groph (Dec 5, 2010)

I guess if bugs have some sort of utility (IE eat spiders and Jehovahs) I could tolerate them. I don't really hate insects all that much but I can't get along with spiders. I'm probably borderline arachnophobic for most spiders and I won't go anywhere near large ones (IE more than a half inch long). I live in Nova Scotia so the biggest I've seen outside of a pet store was some leviathan on the door of a cabin during a Scout camp. It's body was probably 2 or 3 inches long and it's legs added another good amount. I saw it and my spine basically tried to shoot out of the top of my head. The second biggest I've seen was a wharf spider in a friend's house. It was in her kitchen and for some reason she came right up to it and put a glass on top of it. I was demanding that I drop something heavy on it.

My best friend is also useless around spiders and years ago we were in his living room and we spotted a tiny black spider making a beeline across the room. We immediately sprang into action and retreated to the unoccupied half of the room and set up a defensive perimeter to hold the beast off. When the moment was right I rushed it and crushed it with a binder. I lifted the binder up and to my horror, discovered it survived the initial bombardment so I just went into a blood frenzy and smashed it repeatedly until it was one with the carpet.

I don't understand how people are actually insane enough to keep tarantula as a pet.

EDIT: Alright, page 2 of this thread just made me check under my desk and my feet are very uncomfortable right now.

also, THE GOLIATH BIRDEATER. IT EATS BIRDS.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Dec 5, 2010)

Too many underlings

SPAWN MORE OVERLORDS!!!!


----------



## highlordmugfug (Dec 5, 2010)

^You rang?















And no, I have no idea where that first big beetle statue is.

EDIT: Nevermind, it's at the Penang Butterfly Farm.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Dec 5, 2010)

highlordmugfug said:


>


Sea scorpions, those things were brutal, too bad they haven't existed for a LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOng time.


----------



## GalacticDeath (Dec 5, 2010)

I hate spiders and other insects, but I never kill them. Just catch em and throw them into my neighbors yard lolz


----------



## Necky379 (Dec 5, 2010)

ivancic1al said:


> personally, living back then, i'd be more scared of this helicoprion:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that thing is sick looking! mastodon should write a song about it

i like spiders, throwing them at people is a guaranteed giggle for me.


----------



## ivancic1al (Dec 5, 2010)

^ haha megladon II: Helicoprion


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 5, 2010)

maxident213 said:


> Pics of some of my giant centipedes are somewhere in this thread: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/94422-tarantulas-and-other-exotic-pets-56k-nightmare.html
> 
> In the past I have kept all sorts of tarantulas, scorpions, centipedes, huntsmen, Uropygids & Amblypygids, widows, tons of stuff. They're a huge part of my world.
> 
> ...



 I was lazy. Sue me.


----------



## Randy (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Dec 5, 2010)

For those of you that hate bugs, you should be thankful that spiders exist. They're basically insect population control.

Fact: You will most likely NEVER be more than a meter away from a spider at any point in your life. 

I <3 spiders


----------



## megano28 (Dec 6, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> The candiru, a lovely little catfish renowned for finding its way into a person's urethra where its lodges itself with tiny spines and has to be surgically removed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

kind of like the Bot Fly don't you think?


----------



## highlordmugfug (Dec 6, 2010)

^Sort of. Except the bot fly's get their larvae into things to grow up and be big and strong by chilling and then eating their way out, whereas the candiru are adult little fishies that just want a nice soft and yummy gill (or urethra) to swim into and just themselves a good ole time.


----------



## Loomer (Dec 6, 2010)

FUCK. THIS. THREAD.

I'll never sleep ever again.


----------



## bostjan (Dec 6, 2010)

Centipedes do bite!

I was bit by one when I was a pre-teen and it messed my knee up something fierce!

Also, I saw a centipede eat a spider once. It really taught me a lot about centipedes. The centipede spun a web in its front legs and threw it over the spider like a net, then pounced.


----------



## RaceCar (Dec 6, 2010)

highlordmugfug said:


> He's not smiling, he's plotting.





The only thing he's happy about is that he looks like a Satan creature.


----------



## synrgy (Dec 6, 2010)

OHGODGETITOFFMEGETITOFFGETITOFFGETITOFFGETITOFFGETITOFFGETITOFFGETITOFFGETITOFFGETITOFFGETITOFFGETITOFFGETITOFFGETITOFFGETITOFFGETITOFFGETITOFFGETITOFFGETITOFF.....


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 6, 2010)

ivancic1al said:


> personally, living back then, i'd be more scared of this helicoprion:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Pretty scary looking, though I remember hearing a theory that the weird jaw structure was to crush shells.

Megalodon is the real badass of the ocean.







They reckon they could've got up to 60ft.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Dec 6, 2010)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> For those of you that hate bugs, you should be thankful that spiders exist. They're basically insect population control.



What I use to control insect population.


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 6, 2010)

megano28 said:


> kind of like the Bot Fly don't you think?



both of those greatly disturbed the shit out of me. Leandro will hate you now because I'm becoming convinced that my band should never tour south america.


----------



## leandroab (Dec 6, 2010)

ghstofperdition said:


> both of those greatly disturbed the shit out of me. Leandro will hate you now because I'm becoming convinced that my band should never tour south america.



I would be more scared about Dengue. Or just getting shot in the face.


----------



## megano28 (Dec 6, 2010)

^^ ghstofperdition what happened to the metal image? hbang don't tell me some tiny bugs got you scared to go to south america? 






highlordmugfug said:


> ^Sort of. Except the bot fly's get their larvae into things to grow up and be big and strong by chilling and then eating their way out, whereas the candiru are adult little fishies that just want a nice soft and yummy gill (or urethra) to swim into and just themselves a good ole time.


 
yeah I know, I found them similar by their hooklike structures, either way I'd take the bot fly over that fish any day


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 6, 2010)

megano28 said:


> ^^ ghstofperdition what happened to the metal image? hbang don't tell me some tiny bugs got you scared to go to south america?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Having woken up more than once to find creepy crawlies on my face while I was sleeping (I've had spiders/cockroaches/ants and more in my lifetime) I fucking hate bugs. All of them.


----------



## megano28 (Dec 6, 2010)

ghstofperdition said:


> Having woken up more than once to find creepy crawlies on my face while I was sleeping (I've had spiders/cockroaches/ants and more in my lifetime) I fucking hate bugs. All of them.


 I feel you man, there's been numerous times when I have woken up to a spider 'running' across my face, yet I guess I'm lucky because I really don't have a phobia towards anything ..guess I'm metal like that


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 6, 2010)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> For those of you that hate bugs, you should be thankful that spiders exist. They're basically insect population control.
> 
> Fact: You will most likely NEVER be more than a meter away from a spider at any point in your life.
> 
> I <3 spiders



I love what they do but I hate the way they look, just like every other bug I don't like.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 6, 2010)

If spiders were cute they'd be the most loved animal in the world.

Unfortunately...


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 6, 2010)

megano28 said:


> I feel you man, there's been numerous times when I have woken up to a spider 'running' across my face, yet I guess I'm lucky because I really don't have a phobia towards anything ..guess I'm metal like that



I have a very nasty phobia of spiders. I become a full on 6'3" and 375lbs of pansy, candyass mofo when I encounter one.

Case in point:
I had a pretty big-sized black widow rappel down from the ceiling of my room while I was reading a novel and it was dangling 3 inches from my face when I noticed it. The resulting scream and sound of shit being flung around disturbed the rest of my household.


----------



## Cadavuh (Dec 6, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> If spiders were cute they'd be the most loved animal in the world.
> 
> Unfortunately...


----------



## ivancic1al (Dec 6, 2010)

^ awwwww


----------



## Necris (Dec 6, 2010)

ghstofperdition said:


>


I'm usually scared of spiders but this one is just awesome.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Dec 6, 2010)

Necris said:


> I'm usually scared of spiders but this one is just awesome.


Wolf spider - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Dec 8, 2010)

ivancic1al said:


> personally, living back then, i'd be more scared of this helicoprion:



I raise you a Dunkleosteus.


----------



## Guamskyy (Dec 9, 2010)

Cadavuh said:


>



Awwwwwwwwwww

You won't hurt me right?

Anyway! Call me crazy, but I had a rose haired tarantula and 2 emperor scorpions as pets! The tarantula bit me once but it's venom is equal to a bee sting, so I'm fine with that. I used to sorta milk venom from the tarantula with an eraser from a pencil And fuck dude, scorpions are bitchy little bugs! Just looking at them literally pisses them off! They'll raise up their stinger, open their claws, and actually hiss at you! Never doing that again, but it was fun ;D


----------



## Soubi7string (Dec 14, 2010)

ivancic1al said:


> Carboniferous period invertebrates FTW! Gotta love 1 meter wide dragonflies and other such bad-assery



I want a fuckin 3 foot tall spider cricket!!!


----------



## highlordmugfug (Dec 14, 2010)

Soubi7string said:


> I want a fuckin 3 foot tall spider cricket!!!


So glad you posted, because it makes me feel less silly for bumping my own thread with this:





D:<


----------



## Soubi7string (Dec 14, 2010)

fake
and I want a real one damn it!
have the bastard eating toddlers!!


----------



## Soubi7string (Dec 14, 2010)

Fucking scary


----------



## lobee (Dec 14, 2010)

Photos by Igor Siwanowicz - photo.net

Check out this guy's work. Nothing short of amazing.


----------



## Cabinet (Dec 14, 2010)

dawwww look at that lizard. He'd be my best friend


----------



## CFB (Dec 14, 2010)

My pants were not brown this morning.

That's all I have to say.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Dec 14, 2010)

lobee said:


> Photos by Igor Siwanowicz - photo.net
> 
> Check out this guy's work. Nothing short of amazing.


I love you Antheraea polyphemus. You and Actias Luna are so pretty.


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 15, 2010)

highlordmugfug said:


> So glad you posted, because it makes me feel less silly for bumping my own thread with this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




All I can say is damn you...... you have ensured that by mixing this pic with the fact that I already have insomnia, I will not be sleeping anytime this week. Damn you.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Dec 17, 2010)

It truly makes me joyous that this thread has made so many people turn away from the evils of sleep and being able to relax while sitting or laying on comfortable furniture.


----------



## Groff (Dec 17, 2010)

Not an insect, but these fuckers are evil as hell.






I had one wash up on my legs while playing in the waves on a beach. The sting from a Portuguese man-o-war hurts like a BITCH for hours. And leaves you with a bumpy, and EXTREMELY itchy rash a week later. Fuckng brutal... I hope I never go through that again.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 17, 2010)

This thread fucking sucks.


----------



## Hollowman (Dec 17, 2010)

All_¥our_Bass;2244496 said:


> I raise you a Dunkleosteus.



Carcharocles Megalodon wins, Hands down. Dunkleosteus was a slow moving fish and 30 ft long with a pair of scissors for jaws where as 7" teeth 8' high x 8-9' wide jaws and at 74' the Meg with it's size would have still bitten him clean in half.

as for the topic at hand what about...
the Jack Bulldog Ant 





the Sidnet Funnel Web





the Brown Recluse





the Bullet Ant 





the Cicada Killer





Camel back Crickets?...sleep well all...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 17, 2010)

Hollowman666 said:


> Carcharocles Megalodon wins, Hands down. Dunkleosteus was a slow moving fish and 30 ft long with a pair of scissors for jaws where as 7" teeth 8' high x 8-9' wide jaws and at 74' the Meg with it's size would have still bitten him clean in half.


 
Dunkleosteus was heavily armoured though, and ate small - medium sized sharks. Megalodon probably didn't reach 74ft though, more in the range of 45-60ft tops. Still fucking huge.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Dec 17, 2010)

Groff said:


> Not an insect, but these fuckers are evil as hell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I forget what beach it was, but I was on a beach in Florida and it was completely covered, as far as you could see in both directions, in man-o-war of different sizes, from not much bigger than a quarter to like a foot in diameter.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 17, 2010)

The biggest jellyfish ever recorded was 36.5m long.


----------



## Soubi7string (Dec 17, 2010)

Groff said:


> Not an insect, but these fuckers are evil as hell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WHAT THE FUCK MOTHERING FUCK IS THAT THING?!?!?!?!!?!


----------



## highlordmugfug (Dec 17, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> The biggest jellyfish ever recorded was 36.5m long.


I'm assuming the ones in the waters around Japan. Those things are awesome.


----------



## Encephalon5 (Dec 18, 2010)

This ruined my pie. Thanks.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Dec 18, 2010)

Groff said:


> Not an insect, but these fuckers are evil as hell.


Fixed  (just messin' dude )



Groff said:


> I had one wash up on my legs while playing in the waves on a beach. The sting from a Portuguese man-o-war hurts like a BITCH for hours. And leaves you with a bumpy, and EXTREMELY itchy rash a week later. Fuckng brutal... I hope I never go through that again.


On list of symptoms for "Sting From Man-o-war jellyfish", "Prolonged Loud Screaming" is one of them.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Dec 18, 2010)

All_¥our_Bass;2256855 said:


> On list of symptoms for "Sting From Man-o-war jellyfish", *"Prolonged Loud Screaming" is one of them.*



But yeah, that would really suck.


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Dec 19, 2010)

Describes this thread perfectly...

High Octane Nightmare Fuel - Television Tropes & Idioms


----------



## highlordmugfug (Dec 19, 2010)

Sephiroth952 said:


> Describes this thread perfectly...
> 
> High Octane Nightmare Fuel - Television Tropes & Idioms



Just give me a minute to get comfortable before you come to bed.






Yeah, I'm getting kind of tired too.





Don't forget to brush your teeth!










Night buddy!


----------



## Meatbucket (Dec 19, 2010)

I have a Tarantula as a pet. :]

...And I'm arachnophobic! I'll post up a picture or two when I get around to find them.


----------



## Cabinet (Dec 19, 2010)

Look at this fucking beetle. He's so hardcore, wait till the end. He's just drunk with violence


----------



## Meatbucket (Dec 19, 2010)

Cabinet said:


> Look at this fucking beetle. He's so hardcore, wait till the end. He's just drunk with violence



And of course David Attenborough's narrating. If Earth were ever to pick a vessel to speak from, it would be him.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Dec 19, 2010)

Cabinet said:


> Look at this fucking beetle. He's so hardcore, wait till the end. He's just drunk with violence




I have never laughed so hard in my entire life!

CLIMB-FIGHT-THROW-CLIMB-FIGHT-THROW-CLIMB-FIGHT-THROW-CHASE-RAPE-THROW!

EDIT: One of the comments on youtube is "FUCK BITCHES THEN CHUCK BITCHES"


----------



## ivancic1al (Dec 19, 2010)

^ That may need to go into my sig


----------



## highlordmugfug (Dec 19, 2010)

ivancic1al said:


> ^ That may need to go into my sig


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Dec 19, 2010)

highlordmugfug said:


>


Even My arachniphobia can't keep me from thinking he is so cute!


----------



## highlordmugfug (Dec 19, 2010)

It's his pretty "eyelashes".


----------



## MetalGravy (Dec 19, 2010)

ghstofperdition said:


> All I can say is damn you...... you have ensured that by mixing this pic with the fact that I already have insomnia, I will not be sleeping anytime this week. Damn you.




x2


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 19, 2010)

That beetle is so pro. 'Last night was great, now fuck off bitch.'


----------



## Cabinet (Dec 19, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> That beetle is so pro. 'Last night was great, now fuck off bitch.'



No, it was definitely more like the Hulk devastating everyone in it's path before raping a woman and casting her aside like she's nothing more than a breeding farm.


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 19, 2010)

Cabinet said:


> Look at this fucking beetle. He's so hardcore, wait till the end. He's just drunk with violence





Dude that beetle is the insect incarnate of Bruce Campbell! 








this.....is my BOOMstick!!!


----------



## Soubi7string (Dec 20, 2010)

Cabinet said:


> Look at this fucking beetle. He's so hardcore, wait till the end. He's just drunk with violence


----------



## highlordmugfug (Dec 21, 2010)

Cabinet said:


> Look at this fucking beetle. He's so hardcore, wait till the end. He's just drunk with violence








I'd never seen that "Alpha Boyfriend" meme before, but it seemed fitting. Although absolutely horrible.


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 25, 2012)

camel spider fight - YouTube

Self necrobump, because this cannot be unseen. :C


----------



## ghostred7 (May 25, 2012)

highlordmugfug said:


> ^Sort of. Except the bot fly's get their larvae into things to grow up and be big and strong by chilling and then eating their way out, whereas the candiru are adult little fishies that just want a nice soft and yummy gill (or urethra) to swim into and just themselves a good ole time.





You're welcome 

Srsly....I watch this show sometimes and saw this episode when it first aired...I cringed so hard almost to the point of puking lol

EDIT: sry mods...been drinkin...didn't realize the necro until i read the "self necro bump" after i posted.


----------



## Explorer (May 26, 2012)

Some things can be scary until you know why they've been engineered, and then you just accept them as facts of modern life.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (May 26, 2012)

what the fuck is that? and how can i kill it?


----------



## Nile (May 26, 2012)

What the goddamn?


----------



## wayward (May 26, 2012)

A horsefly was trying to escape the clutches of my house, and was smacking repeatedly into the ceiling. I thought nothing of it, until it dive-bombed into my long, tangled hair 3 times.

edit: Oh, and I'll leave you with these:


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 26, 2012)

wayward said:


>


DO NOT WANT!!!! I'm not scared of bugs overall, but wasp stings suck bigtime, and the bigger the wasp, the more venom they have.



wayward said:


>


It's like a Bunny!  OM NOM NOM NOM


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (May 26, 2012)

I was trying to find a nice picture of a Cicada Killer wasp, but I couldn't, so I'll leave you with a story from my childhood. 

It was a beautiful summer evening, and I was riding my bike down the sidewalk. The sun was slowly lowering in front of me. As I was about to turn to cross the street, something flew past my face. I turned to see what it was, and only a few inches from my face was a massive Cicada Killer wasp. I rode my bike home as fast as I could out of sheer terror. DANG that thing scared me. It looked to me like it was about three inches long, but I was scared, so yknow. Also bees/wasps have ALWAYS scared the crap out of me.


----------



## ghostred7 (May 26, 2012)

Ocara-Jacob said:


> Also bees/wasps have ALWAYS scared the crap out of me.


And for good reason....


----------



## MFB (May 26, 2012)

Explorer.

Eat. a. dick.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 26, 2012)

Yea wtf, I am scared now


----------



## Necris (May 26, 2012)

Explorer said:


> Some things can be scary until you know why they've been engineered, and then you just accept them as facts of modern life.
> *pic*


Patricia Picinnini makes some interesting sculptures for sure.


----------



## Explorer (May 27, 2012)

You shouldn't worry too much about that picture. Would a parent let a child feed something like that if its mouth contained something potentially toxic or carcinogenic (as far as the engineers know)? 

As long as it keeps up its job as a little insulin factory, I'm okay with it. That's what intelligent design is all about. 

Apparently I'm not allowed to rep Necris for a while. I had to go for a lesser "like," but maybe when my last pos-rep wears off I'll remember to hit him with the Rep Hammer again....


----------



## MFB (May 27, 2012)

I don't give two shit about the kid or if it's parents are shitty enough parents to let them feed it if it was potentially toxic, it's just fucking gross to look at and I did not expect something like that


----------



## Explorer (May 27, 2012)

Because the rest of the pictures in this topic have been all sweetness and light? *laugh*


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 27, 2012)

This is a Brazilian wandering spider. It is one of the most dangerous and venomous species of spider in the world. The venom is a neurotoxin, causing loss of muscle control, paralysis and breathing issues that result in asphyxiation. 

The worst side effect of the venom is that in males it can cause extremely painful erections that last for hours. This can case impotence and tissue tearing. They're also called banana spiders due to the fact they often get carried in banana shipments.


----------



## teamfive (May 27, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


> More a fan of the Giant Vietnamese Centipede myself. NSFW.




What the heck did I just watch.. 
Nothing to do here..


----------

